# the eggs are dipping



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

can anybody help me please this is my fist batch of corn snake eggs that actually lasted over 2 weeks no there dipping and 2 have died help plz:notworthy:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

:)(: said:


> can anybody help me please this is my fist batch of corn snake eggs that actually lasted over 2 weeks no there dipping and 2 have died help plz:notworthy:


if they are not due to haych yet then your humidity is to low get some damp moss and put over the eggs ..........what are you keeping the eggs in ? does it have a lid ? how much ventilation ?


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

A batch of my eggs are caving in, but I've only had this problem once before.

Are you sure putting damp moss on them wont drown them?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

DazedLewis said:


> A batch of my eggs are caving in, but I've only had this problem once before.
> 
> Are you sure putting damp moss on them wont drown them?


nope it wont drown them, its only going to be damp...put round the eggs and a small amount over the eggs..you should find that withen 24 hours they are fine....you can then remove the moss from ontop the eggs and just leave it around the sides of the tub


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

*oops*

there still in there viv with mum and dad because i got told it was to late to move them (went away for a week came back to find them) as they would drown inside the egg?


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

you can move them if you are very careful and dont turn them or shake them. It might be a bit risky leaving them in there because the parents might disturb them.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

:)(: said:


> there still in there viv with mum and dad because i got told it was to late to move them (went away for a week came back to find them) as they would drown inside the egg?


i would remove them to an incubator...just be very careful not to turn them...the temps and humidity may not be right for the eggs...do you have an incubator ? where abouts in the viv are the eggs


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

take the eggs away from the parents just be carful not to turn them put them in a tub with some damp sphanum moss and put them in a incubator if you dont have a incubator you can put the tub in a viv


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

*k*

i dont really want to attempt moving them incase i kill them the parents have been great the male curled around them one (not touching them) 

there in the cold end of the tank thats y i havent tried spagnum moss incase they get to cold hope thats helps u help me confusing


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

:)(: said:


> i dont really want to attempt moving them incase i kill them the parents have been great the male curled around them one (not touching them)
> 
> there in the cold end of the tank thats y i havent tried spagnum moss incase they get to cold hope thats helps u help me confusing


IF you don't move them an incubate them they will probably die off. 

Ignore advice if you want but why as for it just to ignore it? :whistling2:


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

are the eggs laid on the floor of the viv or in a moist hide,
if in a moist hide and you do not want to touch the eggs then just remove the tub and put in incubator if in viv on floor then they will need to be moved as without moisture they will die as they absorve water to form the babies inside


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

*y*

there is good humidity in the tank as the snakes are both going to be hatching soon always up the humidity wen they are and kept it up since saw the eggs they are on the floor in the viv (moist bark sought of thing)


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

how old r the eggs ? and it wont hurt them if you move them as long as you dont tip them or shake them thay need to be on something moist thay absorbe moisture thro the bottom of the egg


----------

